# Cheshire Retirement Livery



## Tiffany (23 October 2014)

Anyway have or had a horse at this yard. Would just be interested in info good or not so good. Feel free to PM if you prefer.
Thanks


----------



## Princess Rosie (23 October 2014)

Have PM'd you x


----------



## Tiffany (23 October 2014)

Yes got that thanks, I have replied 



Princess Rosie said:



			Have PM'd you x
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiffany (23 October 2014)

I don't really know the area but I think its in Crewe which is off M6 so might be same one?



Maesfen said:



			[Content removed]
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mightymammoth (23 October 2014)

the retirement livery is also a normal livery called craddocks moss, have been there once, and yes its near stoke a stones throw from the m6.


----------



## abbijay (24 October 2014)

A friend has her old horse there. She goes down most weekends and is extremely happy with the care he is receiving.


----------



## EnduroRider (27 October 2014)

My yearling has been turned away here since July and I am very very happy with the care he is recieving


----------



## Tiffany (27 October 2014)

Thanks Abbijay and Endurorider


----------



## shadeofshyness (27 January 2015)

OP, you might get more responses in the North West section of the forum


----------



## Auslander (27 January 2015)

Warmest welcome to all these new posters!


----------



## castbury (27 January 2015)

My horse and pony have been at CRL since September 2011 and I have never had a problem with the place since the day my girls arrived. I can go and visit them anytime, if the weather is bad and I don't fancy the trek across a windy field, a text to David or Jane means my girls are cosy in their stable waiting by the time I get there. Twice my horses have needed vet treatment since they have been there and they have contacted the vet immediately. My horses have never looked better - cannot fault the place - would recommend it to anybody. 

I go to see mine on a regular basis and have never seen any underweight horses/ponies on the premises.  The horses that are out all year round have plenty of hay in the field. I speak as I find and David and Jane and the team work tremendously hard. I keep mine in at night during the winter months but even those horses out in all weathers look superb. 

The fact that you can go there any time day or night speaks volumes - they have no reason to insist on visits by appointment as ALL the horses are well cared for. My pony wasn't expected to last another year when I took her there and she is now 35 years old and looks nearly half her age.

Well done to the team there. Happy to speak to anyone about this place - highly recommended


----------



## HashRouge (27 January 2015)

I went to look at it last year as I was considering retirement livery for my mare and the fields looked quite nice, quite a lot of grass for the time of year and not too muddy (think I went in February or something like that). The owners seemed very nice too and were happy to show us everything. The one thing that did concern me was that they had a LOT of horses there (I swear they said they have like 100 horses) and I felt that my mare might get a bit lost in the herd and maybe it wouldn't get noticed straight away if she lost weight or wasn't herself or something.  I just keep her myself now and rent a field with my sister. I feel much happier knowing I can see her every day!


----------



## Auslander (27 January 2015)

Another new poster!! Gosh!!


----------



## Maesfen (27 January 2015)

Auslander said:



			Another new poster!! Gosh!!
		
Click to expand...

LOL!  Amazing how they've come out of the woodwork at the same time.


----------



## castbury (28 January 2015)

Not new - I joined in 2011 just normally read but not post. The comments on here though deserve a reply.

Total post = 4 - posts on here = 3 - work it out - it means I am not a "new" poster!


----------



## webble (28 January 2015)

castbury said:



			Not new - I joined in 2011 just normally read but not post. The comments on here though deserve a reply.

Total post = 4 - posts on here = 3 - work it out - it means I am not a "new" poster!
		
Click to expand...

Prior to this thread your last post was 2011 its not exactly prolific typing is it!!!


----------



## castbury (28 January 2015)

webble said:



			Prior to this thread your last post was 2011 its not exactly prolific typing is it!!!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't profess to be prolific


----------



## webble (2 February 2015)

Mr Raffles said:



			I'm not new either but I don't post on forums due to this kind of attitude, sadly I find they are generally bitchy, cliquey places which is why many people just lurk and don't join in. The only reason I've bothered to come out of the woodwork now is to give my opinion on a business that I know first hand to be fantastic. I shall be happy lurking again from now on unless I really feel the need to express my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine and I dont have anything against new people but it is often the case on threads such as these that the person being discussed or their friends join to refute the comments and they often end in slanging matches hence there is an element of disbelief at a lot of new or infrequent posters posting


----------



## castbury (2 February 2015)

I kept my horses on the same yard for nearly 20 years (my oldest pony now being 35), after finally finding a yard that gave me everything my horses needed within nearby travelling distance due to me being on a DIY basis. I then found myself with 1 pony who had long since retired and a 14 yr old Belgian Warmblood mare, who was then starting to compete at Advanced Medium dressage who had damaged her check ligament and who had been out of work for some time. I was paying for facilities that I no longer needed as I decided to retire my mare. It was a huge step for me to move them to somewhere where I wouldn't see them every day. I visited CRL on spec and the owners showed me round the place when I said I was thinking of moving my horses there. They spent roughly 2 hours with me and it still took me over a month to make the final decision to move there. And I have to say it was the best decision I made. Everyone there works extremely hard making sure every horse has individual attention. I have never had a moments worry since my horses went there.

I would also like to add that when I sold my dressage horse's saddle to a very experienced rider from Bristol area - when I told her why I was selling it, her response was "damaged a check ligament? Been out of work nearly a year? Retiring it? I'd shoot it"

So knowing that some people see horses as commodities that can be easily disposed of when no longer fit for purpose - to come across somewhere as caring as CRL - made me have faith in the horse world again.


----------



## lannerch (7 February 2015)

Castbury why so aggressive? Your doing Cheshire retirement livery no favours , I personally have been put of for life.


----------



## castbury (8 February 2015)

lannerch said:



			Castbury why so aggressive? Your doing Cheshire retirement livery no favours , I personally have been put of for life.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't being aggressive - my posts were in response to posts from Princess Rosie. Had you seen what had been posted you would understand why I responded as I did. Why be put off when all I was doing was stating how good the place is?


----------



## lannerch (9 February 2015)

I saw all posts, and what was posted wasn't defamatory at all, just someone's personal opinion of the situation they had seen, and quite generous at that.

Your response just puts me off even more.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 February 2015)

castbury said:



			Had you seen what had been posted you would understand why I responded as I did. Why be put off when all I was doing was stating how good the place is?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I saw the posts that you refer to. They seemed like perfectly reasonable comments, that just happen to represent an opposite view of the place to your own. Your aggressive blusterings only serve to make me very wary of this livery yard.


----------



## Auslander (11 February 2015)

It smells of rat in here...


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 February 2015)

Auslander said:



			It smells of rat in here...
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't it just. Blink, and yet another post has been taken down. Somebody has been very busy button pushing, methinks .


----------



## Mr Raffles (10 March 2015)

I would love to know Horse & Hound why all my posts to this thread have been deleted? I don't remember saying anything out of turn?

Having been a member of this forum for 13 years (yes I am a lurker) an explanation might be nice??


----------

